# Surf bite in on!!!



## ctsa (Sep 21, 2015)

Surf has been action packed for those that have made it out the past 2 days. Most trout have been between the 1st and 2nd with a majority in the 2nd and even further guts with outgoing tide.

Really good fish being caught including some big girls jumping into the 7lb range. Averaging 3lbs-4lbs. Topwaters and down south lures are doing the trick.

Tomorrow morning before the wind picks up should have similar results. 

Tight lines


----------



## Cod Wallupper (Jul 11, 2015)

ctsa said:


> Surf has been action packed for those that have made it out the past 2 days. Most trout have been between the 1st and 2nd with a majority in the 2nd and even further guts with outgoing tide.
> 
> Really good fish being caught including some big girls jumping into the 7lb range. Averaging 3lbs-4lbs. Topwaters and down south lures are doing the trick.
> 
> ...


See anyone trolling nearshore? ðŸ˜‚


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Not sure where you fished yesterday surface was DEAD


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

dbarham said:


> Not sure where you fished yesterday surface was DEAD


It wasn't "on fire" around 16 mile rd. Even the live bait fishermen were't catching much. Perfect conditions and plenty of bait just no predators.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

ctsa said:


> Surf has been action packed for those that have made it out the past 2 days. Most trout have been between the 1st and 2nd with a majority in the 2nd and even further guts with outgoing tide.
> 
> Really good fish being caught including some big girls jumping into the 7lb range. Averaging 3lbs-4lbs. Topwaters and down south lures are doing the trick.
> 
> not where I was


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

I had hopes of hitting the surf this morning...was bummed I couldn't make it...even more so when I walked outside and the moss wasn't moving.

Sounds like I may not have missed much....other than a beautiful morning on the water of course.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

All the reports I got were dead. Co-workers fished yesterday at SS each going different directions on the beach from BA4, caught 1 or 2 each.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

Yeah I'm gonna have to agree with these other guys, I'm sure some fish were caught, but not by me or anyone on the beach close to me on SS yesterday morning. Maybe they Fed in the evening, or this post could be from a galaxy far far away...

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

8 of my trouts were caught between break of dawn and 8am
fished from 8am til 11am to catch the last 2 to make the limit plus 1 sheepie.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

I got them fryday , but yest was dead I didn't even see one trout caught . Hmmmmmm ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

We fished SLP yesterday and the tide was dead in the morning so we went under the bridge and heading down the beach toward Jamaica beach. Tons of rafts of mullet. Not a single trout bite. It was pretty strange I really thought it would have been good. We hit multiple spots and none of them had any gamefish. So the beach was dead for us.


----------



## fishhuntdavid (Jan 14, 2014)

They were in matagorda Sat. Morning 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## ctsa (Sep 21, 2015)

South of Pass Cavallos we got into them thick. We caught and released around 50 keepers between is 4, most in the 3-4lb range and one a tooth shy of 28". Friends on other boat did the same just south of us a half a mile.

Birds and bait were abundant. Ran to the rigs from there Saturday around 11am and caught ling and Broke off a few kingfish.

I didn't get to fish Friday but they had an even better day then.

They were off our 2nd gut about as far as we could throw wading the bar. Putted to the outer gut over birds and caught them there also.

Only a few reds in the 1st gut


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

ctsa said:


> South of Pass Cavallos we got into them thick. We caught and released around 50 keepers between is 4, most in the 3-4lb range and one a tooth shy of 28". Friends on other boat did the same just south of us a half a mile.
> 
> Birds and bait were abundant. Ran to the rigs from there Saturday around 11am and caught ling and Broke off a few kingfish.
> 
> ...


Don't get much better than that!

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*surf*

If anyone knows when the surf is on fire, kenny is the man to ask......3 to 4lb average? We need some pics.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

deano77511 said:


> I got them fryday , but yest was dead I didn't even see one trout caught . Hmmmmmm ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rick sent me y'alls pict. I guess we all should have moved when you guys did. Did you try a silver spoon too or just gold?


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Know of a 7 ft bull taken last night sat. At SS. Saw 3 BT put on the beach but other than that didn't look like trout water at all. Plenty of mullet and culled out some decent whiting on fishbites. Good water was several 100 yards out. Heck we only got ONE crab in our traps too. Ahh well.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

hurricane matt said:


> Know of a 7 ft bull taken last night sat. At SS. Saw 3 BT put on the beach but other than that didn't look like trout water at all. Plenty of mullet and culled out some decent whiting on fishbites. Good water was several 100 yards out. Heck we only got ONE crab in our traps too. Ahh well.


Water @ 2cool gathering Sat.(Surfside) was gin glear. I could read the label on my shoes in 4' of water. Too clear, IMO.


----------



## ctsa (Sep 21, 2015)

Yup glad I didn't run into him! Saw a 3ft blacktip next to me in 2nd gut but I'd have looked like Jesus walking on water if I'd seen a 7ft Bull


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Hawglife said:


> Yeah I'm gonna have to agree with these other guys, I'm sure some fish were caught, but not by me or anyone on the beach close to me on SS yesterday morning. Maybe they Fed in the evening, or this post could be from a galaxy far far away...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


They never fed I was there all day


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I was at the gathering and fished. Threw it all, not one thump.


----------



## walkinwader (Jul 17, 2012)

I fished at SS saturday and only managed one trout from 530 til noon. Only saw two other dinks from a live baiter and no one else nearby had any luck. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

tommy261 said:


> If anyone knows when the surf is on fire, kenny is the man to ask......3 to 4lb average? We need some pics.


LOL. I was thinking the same thing. I need to get on a bite where all the fish are averaging 22"-25", lol.

Surf is always hit or miss. When it is right, there are hundreds of people out there and not everyone will catch them. Been on both sides of it.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Drundel said:


> Rick sent me y'alls pict. I guess we all should have moved when you guys did. Did you try a silver spoon too or just gold?


Silver or gold spoons ? We were throwing top waters and down south lures !


----------



## Deerfeeder (Jan 17, 2008)

Slow for me at SLP. One trout Friday and one trout Saturday morning.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

The OP was fishing S. of Pass Cavallo not the upper coast.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*lmao*



tommy261 said:


> If anyone knows when the surf is on fire, kenny is the man to ask......3 to 4lb average? We need some pics.


Pics tell the whole story. lol

I used to do allot of surf fishing but opt for the bay now. More consistent and fish tend to be better quality. Not against it at all though and will on a rare occasion jump in with a friend for a quick top water bite. But hard to leave solid fish to chase fish. Plus I'm still in waders.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

steve holchak said:


> Water @ 2cool gathering Sat.(Surfside) was gin glear. I could read the label on my shoes in 4' of water. Too clear, IMO.


Sunday morning is when we were there and either way good or bad water, there wasn't anything going on. Starting to lose confidence in SS. Never really did excellent there I'm just lazy since it's close to the house.


----------



## Txgcfishing (Sep 2, 2016)

Seemed that Thursday and Friday some people did good. So I went Saturday afternoon, and and fished for several hours with nothing, and then out of no where about 7pm it was every cast in the second gut. So it's seems to be hit and miss right now. The wind also changed directions Friday afternoon so maybe that had a little to do with it. I'm sure it will get better as the water warms up though.


----------



## djsaenz20 (May 30, 2014)

Caught 12 or so with only 3 keeps between 3 of us at SS on Sat morning.. Fished from about 7-11 and threw everything in the box at em. Didn't see anybody around us hammering em either.


----------



## Blue_Wave028 (Jul 23, 2008)

Saturday I fished the incoming tide in SS. Started off throwing a Super Spook and had 4-5 blow ups but nothing would commit. I switched over to a Chickenboy pumpkinseed chartreuse shrimp and had one solid hit followed by some good head shaking then it spit the hook. That was all the action I saw.


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

Friday was the day to be there.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

hurricane matt said:


> Sunday morning is when we were there and either way good or bad water, there wasn't anything going on. Starting to lose confidence in SS. Never really did excellent there I'm just lazy since it's close to the house.


No structure in ss to attract fish, imo. I've caught many fish there, but its hit or miss. In Sargent, better luck, even in muddy water, which is pretty much all the time!


----------



## TX1836 (May 5, 2014)

I fished Sat. afternoon. As I was getting in around 4:30 I saw a full limit of Good fish come out. Seawall.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

steve holchak said:


> No structure in ss to attract fish, imo. I've caught many fish there, but its hit or miss. In Sargent, better luck, even in muddy water, which is pretty much all the time!


What kind of structure is in Sargent? 
SS has a large jetty, figure that would be some type of structure, right? 
Just curious, so I know, I'm trying to up my surf fishing game.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Hawglife said:


> What kind of structure is in Sargent?
> SS has a large jetty, figure that would be some type of structure, right?
> Just curious, so I know, I'm trying to up my surf fishing game.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Sargent has a clay bottom in spots, with guts and mounds.And tons of those clam looking shellfish, which are like Skittles to the fish. And algae, that attracts baitfish. Don't get me wrong, Surfside can be "On fire" at times, just like anywhere along the coast.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

steve holchak said:


> Sargent has a clay bottom in spots, with guts and mounds.And tons of those clam looking shellfish, which are like Skittles to the fish. And algae, that attracts baitfish. Don't get me wrong, Surfside can be "On fire" at times, just like anywhere along the coast.


Oh I got Ya, that makes sense. Thanks for the information! I guess since SS is so close I will stick around that area, and find fish eventually, its called fishing for a reason!

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------

